# replacement for tetratec PF300



## tored1971 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello all, this is my my first post here so be gentle

I have a 50 gallon curved front aquarium.
The aquarium is about 8 years old and has the original Tetratec PF300 filter and heater, which is still running, I am getting alot of white deposits, calcium I think, on and around the filter that I can't remove. I also can't find the replacement filters for this filter anywhere.
What would be a good replacement filter and heater combo?

I look forward to hearing your feedback.

Thanks in advance, Phil


----------



## tored1971 (Mar 25, 2011)

Anybody????


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome to the site, Phil.

If it were me I'd either get an Aquaclear 110 or a Eheim Classic series canister model 2217. Just depends if you like HOB type or canisters. The Eheim will run you about $50 more I think. They are not a filter/heater combo so you would need to get a heater. If you're looking for a combo, you're going to limit your choices quite a bit.


----------



## tored1971 (Mar 25, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Welcome to the site, Phil.
> 
> If it were me I'd either get an Aquaclear 110 or a Eheim Classic series canister model 2217. Just depends if you like HOB type or canisters. The Eheim will run you about $50 more I think. They are not a filter/heater combo so you would need to get a heater. If you're looking for a combo, you're going to limit your choices quite a bit.


Thanks for your reply

This is my first large aquarium and it came with a HOB, hang on back??, filter.
I don't have much room for a canister filter where the aquarium is placed now.
I think I prefer the HOB type filter with an integrated heater, what are my options with this setup?

What are the advantages/disadvantages of both setups?

Phil


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I honestly couldn't tell you what the options are out there for integrated units. You would just need to search. I do know however that not all manufacturers make them and so your choices are limited. If you are sticking to that idea, you're stuck with whatever filtering capability this unit has and it may or may not be the best option. The only advantage is a single unit. The disadvantages are if one or the other (filter/heat) fails you're stuck buying a complete unit, instead of just the filter, or just the heater. Could be more costly. And like I said, a very limited selection.

There are some heater/filter combos with canisters that I would have no problem getting in the Eheim line, but Eheim is top of the line for filtration IMO. But, I know that is a not an option for you.


----------



## aquaticsnerd (Jan 29, 2011)

Eheim and Fluval are the best. Eheim will cost you more in the way of parts and such when it comes to doing maintenance. 
*EX: Impeller replacement*
Eheim Ecco 2234 *$20-$40*
Fluval 205 *$9-15*

Both are very good products, but Eheim is costlier in the long run.

If you are looking for the filter/heater combo. Check out this thread on the Rena Smartfilter & Smartheater
Rena SmartFilter and SmartHeater

Product Description at Rena.net


----------



## tored1971 (Mar 25, 2011)

aquaticsnerd said:


> Eheim and Fluval are the best. Eheim will cost you more in the way of parts and such when it comes to doing maintenance.
> *EX: Impeller replacement*
> Eheim Ecco 2234 *$20-$40*
> Fluval 205 *$9-15*
> ...


OK, just got back from the LFS.
I talked to a knowledgeable essociate there and he does not sell all in one filters.
I would like some suggestions on HOB filters with seperate heaters.

Thanks guys for your help, Phil


----------



## aquaticsnerd (Jan 29, 2011)

I'd get an AquaClear. You also can customize the filter media.

Amazon.com: AquaClear 70 Aquarium Power Filter - 40 to 70 Gallon: Kitchen & Dining $38.99 (goes for $53.99 at Petsmart)


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The AC70 would not be enough for me. I'd get the AC110.


----------



## tored1971 (Mar 25, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> The AC70 would not be enough for me. I'd get the AC110.


And the heater to go with this would be?

I would prefer the adjustments to be called out in degrees and not just marks on the adjustment dial.

Thanks guys your help is very much appreciated.

Phil


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I recommend the AquaClear 110 over the 70, just due to more filter the better, IMO. Most places you read recommend twice the filtering capacity for your tank size.

I think the recommended heater is 2-3watts per gallon minimum. A lot of them have numbers on the dials but it only gets you to the ballpark. From there I adjust mine based on what my thermometer says. I use a cheapo $3 therm in all of my tanks. I also use digital controllers on my larger tanks.


----------

